# snoball-passing



## jamesedwardwaller (Sep 17, 2013)

this morning -9-16-2013,the monitor showed snoball playing dead but it was for real--not to make light of his goofing around,--I raced out to the facility and I have been in an awful state of mind since,--may 3rd,2013 a golf ball size tumor was removed from his left side (hip/rib area)--the dvm informed me that the tumor had a lot of friends and could not remove them because there would be no skin left to sew him up,,so the tumor was removed and I opted to keep him as long as possible,requiring daily weighing,if necessary-feedings,whatever was needed,--he was over 8 yrs.old,--I love him dearly--and he goes to the list of all I have loved and lost,,-I still do not regret my praying to out live all my critters as I lay in the hospital after my heart attack,,-but I must admit --this hurts much worse,---sincerely james waller--ink iris:ink iris::bunnydance::happybunny::USAflagwaving:ink iris:


----------



## Azerane (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My condolences.


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry. There is nothing more painful than losing a beloved being whether it is human or a beloved animal/bird. I pray the pain of the loss of your beloved Snoball will ease & that you will find another bun to fill that terrible hole left in your heart from his passing.


----------



## Kittiebot (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 17, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 17, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Sep 26, 2013)

I want to thank all for their kind thoughts,,-very troubled times we are living through now-in this world ..do you think we could all pray for world peace..--sincerely james waller


----------



## PaGal (Sep 26, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope that in time the ache will hurt less. Know that he is in a better place and no longer feeling ill or in pain.

Binky free Snoball!

I pray for that and much more each day.


----------

